# Anyone else have issues installing Toontrack Superior Drummer 2.0?



## HighGain510

I'm getting ready to flip the fuck out.   I've tried installing from the discs TWICE now and it still won't work? It always gets all the way through and then I get a pop-up saying "This might not work, would you like to modify it" blah blah... first time I chose no, 2nd time I chose modify and it seems like regardless of which option I choose it's not installing properly. Is there some magic trick to installing it? I'm running on Windows 7 x64, and since they have 64-bit drivers and all I wouldn't think this is a problem. If anyone else had the same issue installing, PLEASE help me out if you've had a similar issue. I tried to email their support but I've read that sometimes their customer support can be spotty.  I was all excited to play around with this tonight and I can't even get this shit to work!  Not off to a good start with Toontrack, that's for sure!


----------



## Winspear

I don't know about that particular install problem..sorry. You say 64 bit - you didn't mention if you are a running a 64 bit DAW or not. If you are, you'll need to download the 64 bit update from their website, doesn't come on the CDs.
Doesn't sound like you've even got to the point at which it would run on a 32 bit DAW, though...Sorry!


----------



## Xiphos68

Did you buy the downloaded version for like 150$ (last year) or the new one for 350$?


----------



## DC23

I just reinstalled mine just fine after downloading from toontrack's website. Maybe try logging in and downloading from there? You should already have the authorization number and serial no., etc.


----------



## HighGain510

Thanks guys. To answer a few questions:

1. DAW - I'm running the 64-bit version of Sonar 6, no issues with that
2. I puchased the software from one of the sellers on Amazon, they shipped me the sealed discs and I was sent the serial numbers. Registered the serial numbers with Toontrack without issue so I know the codes are good
3. I tried running the download from their site as well, didn't work. 

Still waiting for a response back from them however they said weekend answers are slower (i.e. I probably won't hear back until at least Monday  ).


----------



## Winspear

Ok. I can tell you for certain that even if installed correctly, it will not work within Sonar 64bit unless you log into their website and download the 64 bit version. The plugin will insert correctly and look fine, but you will get no sound. The 32 bit version will work on a 64 bit PC with the 32 bit Sonar with no need for the download. I'm not sure why the download isn't working for you.

But no, like I said it doesn't sound like you've gotten as far as being able to insert it as a plugin anyway. Can't help with the installation 
Worth noting that I have gotten that 'may not work, would you like to modify' message with several things before but they did work.
What exactly do you mean when you said it didn't install properly regardless of which option you chose?


----------



## HighGain510

Maybe I'm just confused, I'm totally new to recording and plug-ins etc., does S2.0 not work as a standalone program? Like you're supposed to open it from within Sonar, correct? I'm not really sure what else I need to download, I didn't see anything extra from them for Sonar 64 bit beyond what I downloaded that they said I would need?


----------



## Winspear

No - S2.0 itself is not a standalone. It is a synth plugin to be opened with in Sonar, yes. A .dll file.
Toontrack EZPlayer is a standalone which can use SuperiorDrummer etc. as a sound source for playing drums without a DAW.

You'll need to install S2.0 from the CD. Then, you will have a 32 bit .dll file to load as a synth in Sonar. It should work without error in either 32 or 64 Sonar but will not make sound in 64. (Unless Toontrack updated the CD's to include a 64 bit version).

My internet is awful and I can't get to the Toontrack site right now to check which file you need to download. But it should just be the latest version download. In that, you should fine a 64 bit version.

I can't remember if it was an installer or a .dll that you're meant to move yourself...either way, it should end up in your 64 bit program files rather than the x86 folder.
C:\Program Files\VstPlugins\Toontrack\64bit

You'll need to rescan plugins within Sonar and load up the 64 bit version .dll rather than the 32.


----------



## kmanick

I did the exact same thing Matt , I got mine from Amazon, installed onto windows 7 64 bit.
when installing if will prompt you to install a couple of things (that I have no idea what they do) 
when I unchecked them it wouldn't install properly , when I did a full install it worked.


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah I think it installed properly finally, I honestly have been so busy with work lately I haven't even had a chance to start messing with it.  Going to buy Reaper once I'm finished reading the book on recording with it and have a go at it then.


----------

